# New CT rescue from Petco-- Help me with his color?



## LightsYouOnFire (Feb 8, 2010)

Hey everyone, this is my new CT that I saved from Petco. It was between him and another dude, the other one looked pitiful, but I could tell he was about to die. Soooo I decided on this one, he only had an inch of water in his cup! I thought he was gorgeous. 

I can't decide what color he is. Looking at the colors on his tail compared to the other fins with the brighter red, I think as he starts to thrive and get healthy, his tail fin will brighten up a bit. He's a cool looking dude though. Maybe a bit of a mutt. 






























So what do you think his color pattern is?


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

What a GORGEOUS BOY!!! Good on you for rescuing him!!
It's a little hard to tell... maybe dragon?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Looks like a marble, I don't know if he counts as a rescue but he's definitely pretty.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Hmm... I don't think he's a dragon... maybe a copper of some sort?


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Argh, I get copper confused with dragon. X( 
Copper marble?


----------



## LightsYouOnFire (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks guys. The pictures don't really do him much justice--- under the lights his body and parts of the fins are very very light yellowy with a green sheen to it, and the fins then turn to whitish gray with the red tips. 

As for the rescue aspect-- an inch of cloudy water full of crud, I consider it a rescue.  

I really felt bad for the other guy, he was pretty deformed and clearly on the way out, but I knew that he would have passed very soon and that I wouldn't have been able to help him.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Beeeeautiful!!!!!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Oooh, he's gorgeous!!


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Very pretty. His coloring is neat.


----------



## ninjafish (Oct 25, 2009)

Ooh congrats! He looks just like my Kakashi.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

oh my gosh ***stunned*** i love his coloring...that is one shiny betta.

and my favorite its on a crowntail


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Really nice! I agree that he's a copper marble but...

red copper marble butterfly. That's what I think XD


----------



## XrAdEr (May 12, 2010)

Hhaha nice rescue there ^_^


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Im happy you saved him!Hes such a handsome boy:BIGhappy:!!!!


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

WAO! Gorgeous!


----------



## newfiedragon (May 25, 2010)

He's beautiful!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

His color is amazing!!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

He's SUPER handsome!!!! Congrats on saving him!


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

wow! he's beautiful! my betta is a crowntail mutt i rescued from walmart. he's red and blue.


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

He is stunning; I've never seen a betta with coloring like that. I won't even venture to guess what it is though, I have no clue.


----------

